# Help! with lump



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've had a post in the health portion, but really want some advice now.
Copper had been to the vet 3 times in the last 2 weeks for a lump on his chest which was diagnosed as 1st an insect bite and 2nd possible snake bite.
He has had antibiotics and steroids. I think the diagnosis is wrong and am scared it is a mast cell tumor.
the swelling has gone down since his antibiotic shot and prednisone meds starting yesterday. I washed the area and here is what it looks like. It is hot and itchy, but doggone sure doesn't look like a bite to me.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is that his nipple or is that part of the "bite"?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It is located about where his uppermost nipple would be, but I couldn't find a matching one on the other side so I don't know if that is what this nipple looking item really is.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's really big! I don't know what to tell you. It seems to me that if it has gone down in size with antibiotics and steroids, that is good news.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It went down the first time too and then came back. It was even bigger than this when we went in yesterday. You couldn't see the nipple looking thing because the swelling was so difuse.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is scary! I'd get a second opinion. or go to a vet school.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*ask the vet to aspirate it.*

They should known within 20 min- 30 min if it's a mast cell. They stain the aspirate and look thru a microscope. If it is a mast cell it will need to come off asap. Good vets make mistakes on mast cells. I have been thru this with two dogs. Good luck


----------



## iluvlucy (Sep 29, 2009)

i agree with debles- that is big so would get a 2nd opinion. hmmmm.. poor thing.. hope hes ok- that is nervewracking for you..


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sheesh. They've never mentioned aspirating anything. It's not like I don't just suck it up and pay the bills either.

I don't know which vet will be there tomorrow. I'll call this afternoon and see who will be there and if he even knows how to aspirate and check. If not, I'll get a referral to the specialist. They won't see him without one.

I've got to get a new vet - at least for Copper. This would not be the first wrong diagnosis and even worse I have wasted precious time believing it was an insect sting/snake bit.

Poor old fella. He just always has issues and I try and try to get him good care and take good care of him, but it seems to backfire a lot.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Definitely ask to have it aspirated and they will tell you then and there what it is. My previous golden had mast cell and this doesn't look anything like his tumor, but mast cell has many presentations so that unfortunately doesn't mean anything. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

One other thought, until you know what it is, try not to manipulate it (or let him scratch at it). If it is mast cell cancer, disturbing the tumor can release histamine and other chemicals into his body that aren't good.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll go check again and see if he has a matching nipple on the other side.

Since he has never had a litter  his nipples are small and hard to see through the hair.

I am in a dither. I sure wish the vet had mentioned aspirating and I wouldn't be so worried. This episode has cost about $250 so far so you know I wouldn't have quibbled about the extra expense.

Maybe it is not a tumor, but some other weirdness.:crossfing I know I've had him far longer than I have any right to expect, but I sure want to have him around a lot longer.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

It does look like a nipple, but I guess if it's swelling, then getting smaller, and swelling again, it might not be? Gus only has 7 nipples. 4 on one side and 3 on the other...maybe that's why you can't find the matching nipple? Go count your dogs nipples everyone  It is breast cancer awareness month anyway!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Doodle,
Thanks for the warning. I read up on mast cell tumors and found out they release histamine so I have basically left it alone until the rinse with a surgical scrub this morning to get a better look and picture.

It is between Copper's front legs (slightly behind) and he can't reach it with his mouth or hind leg. 

I have GOT to leave and go to work. I have no set schedule, but I am really pushing it today!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So how many is he supposed to have? 8?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

please get another opinion! that should have cleared up by now with everything they've given him, unless it isn't what they think it is.
Bottom line, what they're doing isn't working. Time to do something else!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll get a referral to the specialist. I'll go cry on her shoulder if I have to - that has worked before.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I called my regular vet and asked for a referral. He was out to lunch. the pi$$ me off statement was "We'll decide if you need a referral" and get back to you. they obviously can't handle this so what is the problem with the referral.

I then left a message with his internal specialist (who requires a referral) and pleaded for her to see him even if I can't get a referral. If this is out of her jurisdiction I am hoping she can get someone to see Copper who will know what is going on.

Copper had his spleen removed last february and he does heal a lot slower and things he would have shrugged off before become bigger problems so I am hoping that is why this is so slow to resolve.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I called my regular vet and asked for a referral. He was out to lunch. the pi$$ me off statement was "We'll decide if you need a referral" and get back to you.


I don't want to add more fuel to the fire, but that statement would have me leaving that vet and finding another in short order. Yes, they are the experts in vet medicine, but that kind of attitude is unprofessional and unacceptable IMO. Whenever I've felt a lump (or had any kind of situation I felt had some urgency), my vet gets us in same day, or next day at the latest, aspirates it and we're done. I'm sorry they are making an anxious situation more difficult. I hope you get some answers soon!!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Poor Copper. I hope they find out what is causing this and soon. Fos his sake and yours!

I wish I had any advice. I did not even know my dog had 8 nipples so you are ahead of me on that one!

I would definitely search for a new vet like you mentioned and get a second opinion. I would be angry as well with their reaction on the phone today too!

Good Luck. I hope the specialist will make an excpetion and see this pretty boy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found this thread. I'm sorry that Copper is having problems with that lump again. The 'bump' does look like a nipple to me. It's probably usually flat and unnoticeable but the underlying swelling has raised it. If it is a nipple could it be an irritated mammary gland? It's rare in male dogs, but can happen.

http://www.televets.com/articles/dogs/mammary-gland-tumors.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everybody.

He has an appointment Tuesday morning with an Oncologist. Hopefully it is not a mast cell tumor, but that is what the intake lady at the specialist's is thinking it is based on its behavior and response to the medications he has been getting.

I really hope it something else, but it is better to know and maybe be able to do something about it than keep this up.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you got the appointment with the oncologist. My fingers are crossed that it isn't a tumor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm glad you got the appointment too, Teresa. Wish it could have been today - waiting is so hard. I'm sorry you and Copper are going through this. I'll be hoping for good news.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That is great that you're seeing a specialist who will be able to diagnose and treat if necessary right there. We're praying it's something benign....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry you and Copper are going through this. We will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how you make out on Tuesday. Give Copper a big hug!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper has probably had his ration of hugs today, but I will make an exception and give him another one from you.:


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Praying for Copper. If you can squeeze one more in.....give him one for me. If NOT you can give him a big ole kiss on the head for me!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh no! He has a tumor and a boil erupting from his head (truly). I shall have to pick my spot carefully. And take my chapstick.::smooch:

Poor old fellow. I rub and squeeze and check on him daily. Is there a new lump? Is this old one bigger? Do you feel okay? Is anything wrong? Do you need to go to the vet(???!!!) and spend Mama's money just so you can schmooze up to them?

I do manage to get a few kisses in there too.:smooch:

It is almost time for our nightly ritual of watching whatever stuff is on TV, just so we have an excuse to snuggle. I just have to flip through the channels since we recently changed to Dish and I have no idea where anything is.:doh:

the lump did not look any better tonight, but he is happy and grinning and waiting on me.

Just 10 more minutes........


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will say a prayer for Copper that he is going to be ok and it is nothing serious. These old gold always have something that is going on and makes us love them even more. Give him a hug and kiss too for me.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that your lovely old fella's bump is NOT a tumor. If he can stand it, give him one more smooch, please. And if you have a decent alternative to go to, please fire your vet!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

they don't think it is a mast cell tumor, but took a sample to send off for further testing.

the lump has/had gone way down by today so it just didn't look like much. Hopefully it will continue to get better and not flare back up.

Now I just have to wait for the test results (2 - 3 days), but the vet really thinks it is an extreme reaction to an insect bite.

Thanks everybody for the prayers and support. You got us through one more time!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a great update!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Sounds like a good update to me and prayers will continue as always!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, good. I hate the word "oncologist". It makes me get nasty butterflies in my stomach and brings tears to my eyes.

I'm so glad that they think it's nothing. It looked so angry in your picture. Did you show them that picture?

Now the wait again. Well, at least the results will be back before the weekend. Praying for Cooper and You.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Didn't read this thread till now, but I'm happy to hear that the vet at today's appt has given you good news!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to hear the thought is 'bug bite'. Hope the tests come back fine.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad you got good news at the vet. We will keep Copper in our prayers for a good report from the test results.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

so happy to see the good news! I think you did the right thing by getting it tested. Peace of mind is worth every penny.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, copper's lump was almost gone last week after a course of prednisone so the specialist did not get a good "view" of the problem.

It returned and he went back yesterday. they were pretty sure it was a mast cell tumor on initial exam, but the microscopic exam did not show cancer cells. they pulled 10ccs of bloody thick fluid out of it and sent it off for further testing. Results will hopefully be back tomorrow.

he also had a full geriatric blood panel done. All levels normal (including thyroid) except that the liver is again slightly elevated (my MIL took the message so no number available). I think that could be from being on antibiotics for 5 weeks and the infection that seems to be in this lump/tumor thing.

They switched his antibiotic from cephalexin to something else (I'll check when I get home) on the premise that the antibiotics he has been taking have not been working well so the infection would get better, but not completely healed.

Lots of money ($478 for yesterday alone!), time, aggravation down the tubes and Copper still has the booby looking lump. I guess I know the reason it is red now, but they still don't know what it is.

I cannot put what I am thinking in here.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How frustrating. I hope everything comes back clean tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I do too, but what the heck is it????????????
I am leaning back towards the original diagnosis of insect sting with a very huge secondary infection.
Since he had his spleen removed in February he just doesn't shake things off like he used to and every little injury becomes a big deal.
I was hoping his thyroid was off and that would explain some of the issues.
Augh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

waiting with fingers crossed....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just read your post about his liver number being up; Toby's goes up at least 100 points (ALT) every time he takes antibiotics. The vet won't pull Toby's liver values for at least 3 weeks after being on antibiotics for exactly that reason.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

the oncologist just called and it is an infection!!!!! No cancer cells even on the pathology report.:

his liver values are up, but I don't know how high. 3 weeks ago, the alt(??) was 158 and that is just 8 pts over. He also had a high urinary specific gravity on Monday - what the heck is that?

He goes back for a recheck on Monday. Unfortuneately it has to be a limited recheck due to vet bills doing a number on my finances in the last 6 days. they wanted to recheck his liver values, but I will wait until he has been off antibiotics for a few weeks (thanks again, Barb) and hope they have gone down.

the dreaded lump does look better today. There is still no open wound so it will not drain, but it has gone down appreciably since he started the new antibiotics on Monday.

As usual, he is a happy boy and acts like nothing is wrong.:smooch:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

So happy to hear it's just an infection! What a relief!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! I am so glad it's "only" an infection.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so happy you got this wonderful news today. Give that boy ear rubs from his friends in Ohio! Big hugs!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good news! I am so glad for you!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Urine specific gravity just means how concentrated the urine is.

So glad it's not a mastocytoma.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Good news - so glad for you and Copper!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Not being cancer is great news, but I'll bet you're still frustrated that the darn thing is still there! Did they not want to put a drain in if they know that thick bloody fluid is building up? Fingers crossed that this new antibiotic does the trick once and for all. Also, I'm sorry about your much lighter wallet....that's never any fun.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It has gone way way down now!!!!!!
I had to feel twice to find it this morning.:
He is currently banging the recycle bins around so I will come down and let him in. I'll go in a few minutes, but I can't let him in while I am upstairs since I don't want him coming up them.:doh:


----------

